# Sticky  On line Fabric stores



## Little Quacker in NC

Well, with all this business re Walmart discontinuing fabric I guess we'd better get used to on-line ordering! It might be good to remember that the fabric carried by Walmart is not of first quality but that may not be here nor there for many of us.

The store I like the best for on-line ordering is The Stitching Post in Sisters, OR. They will send you 4" squares of samples which is quite nice. You can send THEM a sample too for matching or just to find fabric that will go nicely with what you have.

equilter and Bighorn Quilts are both terrific and will spend time on the phone or by e-mail with you when you need help with a specific color or theme or whatever. This is valuable for me as I get cross-eyed quickly when scrolling through hundreds of pictures of fabric!

Dang! Change is sometimes stressful! LQ


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel

I often get free shipping specials emailed to me from Hancock Fabrics online store. I have not taken advantage of them because I have store (actually 3) right up the road from me. 
Melissa


----------



## veme

http://www.fabric.com/

My favorite  . They are a pleasure to do business with.

veme


----------



## Ardie/WI

A suggestion for Angie and Karen-how about a sticky on this subject! 

Since fabric stores are few and far between, we could list our on-line favorite stores!


----------



## Hummingbird

I've ordered from www.flannelworld.com and had a good experience

www.quiltindex.com has links to dozens of stores and also notifies you of sales.


----------



## dnw826

http://www.ciaspalette.com/
Beautiful and eclectic fabrics

http://www.dharmatrading.com/
Basic whites

http://www.fabrics-store.com/
My favorite-fast and very affordable

http://www.farmhousefabrics.com/
Good customer service

http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/
Affordable and great selection

http://cjtextile.com/product/main.htm
Silks for wholesale prices


----------



## AngieM2

my favorite for great feeling cotton

www.hawaiianfabric.com

they have all the hawaiian stuff, but have solids that go with. They also have cotton/poly blends, and an oriental section... Nice people and they usually mail by UPSP squishy.

Angie


----------



## Tareesa

This site is the ultimate in quilting fabric:
http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/

Going there to the store in person is very overwhelming. You really need to go more than once just to see everything, otherwise your brain and feet get wore out!


----------



## Peacock

www.thefabricshack.com


----------



## Ardie/WI

Thank you! Now I see that I will be spending a lot of time fabric shopping on-line.


----------



## Mutti

www.bluebamboo.com a favorite. I second fabrics.com--everything from sheers to quilting to upolstery; you can waste hours browsing there! I bought some beautiful red wool there for a fraction of the regulae price. Check them out. DEE


----------



## Miz Mary

www.fabshophop.com

Has 180 shops linked...........clik on left side of screen....list of shops.....


----------



## cajunmaam

check out www.quiltknit.com


----------



## Hummingbird

I just ordered from this one. I hope it's good! LOL

http://www.fastthreadsonline.com/


----------



## deb

We've gotten a couple of orders from Denver Fabrics and have been pleased. Very nice prices on 100% linen.

www.denverfabrics.com

deb
in wi


----------



## Bishoujo

I couldn't find the listing of online stores but i founf this sale and thought some of these are fabu!

http://www.bearpawquilting.com/cgi-...tmenu=submenu-2900.html&product=end_bolt_sale


----------



## pinkroses

*Oh no more quilt sites to visit, this can be very addictive as I have found out. pinkroses*


----------



## ErinP

This is my favorite: http://www.theBackGate.biz
(Not that I'm biased or anything... )

I carry western, country, farming and Americana type quilter's cottons and never charge retail!


----------



## Candace

Thanks for these great suggestions! I have been trying to consolidate errands and with so few places carrying fabrics these days, shopping online is very helpful. It's good to hear who has had good experiences, etc. Driving all over isn't very economical anymore.


----------



## amyquilt

Here's a place with hundreds of quilt shop links.

http://www.quiltshops.com/cgi-server/quiltshops/shopdisplay.cgi


----------



## amyquilt

The of my faves in particular are:
www.equilter.com (not listed on the link I previously posted)
www.thebestkeptsecret.com
www.bighornquilts.com

Also go to www.etsy.com or here is the direct link to the fabric category:
http://www.etsy.com/category_sub.php?tags=supplies.fabric

Enjoy!
Amy
www.crazyforthecountry.com


----------



## Country Lady

I just read something that might be of interest to some. Fabric.com has been bought out by Amazon.com


----------



## AngieM2

Country Lady - I received an email from fabric.com about that today. Says that they'll be able to add more products.

Angie


----------



## ErinP

> Fabric.com has been bought out by Amazon.com


Woohoo! I hope this means we'll be able to use Amazon gift cert.s for fabric!!


----------



## Mutti

try www.thousandsofbolts.com for some great prices. Order shipped the same day and I was very pleased with the fabrics. DEE


----------



## Kim_NC

If you're looking for name brand upholstery, cotton prints and drapery fabrics, please try us out. We're work with 3 fabric stores carrying Waverly, Robert Allen, Laura Ashley, Mill Creek and other large names. Most of our goods are priced at $9.00/yd. They're first quality. We buy in bulk and purchase stock over-runs to get our low pricing. We offer swatches.

Our website:

http://www.millriverdecor.com

We're also a powerseller on eBay with 100% positive feedback. Most of what we list on eBay are end of rolls - discounted at $5.00- $9.00/yd:

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/millriverdecor_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## MontanaQuilter

www.quiltersquarter.com is my all time favorite!


----------



## brendalee

Here is my fabric website: I will work with you and do special orders etc.

http://www.bonanzle.com/beewells


----------



## steve111

Hi friends i need the best hand made quilts, should have high range of quality in an affordable price please give me a proper guide


----------



## wvstuck

I am looking for denim, by the bolt... For making overalls, jeans and jackets. I'd like to find a wholesale price on maybe 6 to 10 bolts based on great prices. Any ideas?


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.fabricmaster.net/servlet/Detail?no=271

I ordered 150 yards of one of their other fabrics to make a stage curtain for an ice rink. Good service and they worked with me well. The fabric I bought was not 2nds' - so I think this would be good for you, or explore their site and see if there is a different weight that would work better.

Or email or phone - they are responsive.

Angie


----------



## jokey

http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi

Good prices, Very Fast and reasonable shipping, great customer service!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Quackers, there is a really nice little quilt shop in Silver Lake Oregon that does a whopping job of online sales. They are very nice, honest and are a great bunch of gals.
http://desertrosequiltshop.com/


----------



## Maura

Just bought fabric from www.reproductionfabrics.com

All they sell is reproduction fabric, and even catagorize it for you by time period. I'm very happy with the quality of the fabric. They have a sale section, and many of the groups can be purchased in 3" or 4" samples (nice for a sampler quilt).


----------



## Maura

Steve- what? This thread is about online fabric stores. You want fabric? Or do you want us to make quilts for you?


----------



## maters

I have a very small scale fabric store on etsy - www.loveapple.etsy.com

It's not a particularly successful venture, so I'm sort of trying to get rid of stock. If you see something you like, contact me and I'll make you a deal.


Kate


----------



## GrannyCarol

I'm a little late showing up here, but I wanted to mention that I've come across a couple of great online fabric sources since I started sewing again recently! I'd recommend

https://pheefabrics.com/

https://www.thefabricsnob.com/

They both have great Facebook communities that can help you pick fabrics and patterns and generally for sewing support! I'm having a blast getting back into sewing and learning how to make clothes that actually fit me out of really nice high quality fabrics.


----------

